# Quiz Night - Bidi Bondi - Mon 20th Sept



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Ok 2 tables are booked for up to 12 at next weeks Quiz.

Let me know who is coming.

Location - Bidi Bondi - Palm Jumeriah

7.30pm onwards

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/rev...491-bidi-bondi 

Bring your Entertainer Vouchers if you want to eat.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

why o why dont u do the quiz night thing somewhere closer to me???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Mikey, I will be able to confirm closer to the date. Thanks for organising!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

Tentative yes for me too, but will confirm closer to the date. I'm sharpening up my quiz skills at this very moment....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nola said:


> Tentative yes for me too, but will confirm closer to the date. I'm sharpening up my quiz skills at this very moment....


:clap2: Welcome back Nola!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> :clap2: Welcome back Nola!


Thanks! Back to the fry pan of dubai!:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry can not make it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bumping this back up AND confirming my attendance! 
We came fourth the last time and I really want us to win on Monday! Hope Paul and Harry Palmer can join as well. We'll miss you Stew!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For those of you who enjoy quizzes...one of the moderators has created an Expat Forum quiz online. You will find the thread in the lounge at this link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/57344-quiz-anyone.html
Just click on the link, on the very first post there is a link to the quiz, register and play everyday. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> We'll miss you Stew!


 Thanks Pamy, it is nice to be missed. Missing you dubai cowboys and girls to.

:focus:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

bump - anybody else coming?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm...Is it just me or does it seem like everyone's gotten over the quiz high?! 
I've cancelled a dinner cruise that I was invited to on the same night, so I'm definitely in now. Mikey, I'm sure the regulars will just show up. lane:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hmm...Is it just me or does it seem like everyone's gotten over the quiz high?!
> I've cancelled a dinner cruise that I was invited to on the same night, so I'm definitely in now. Mikey, I'm sure the regulars will just show up. lane:


I am in anyway and +2 so we have a team already, I am sure more will turn up.

SPB / Skinbanf / harrypalmer / Justforus / olliesmum???


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

I should be there Mike


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I am in anyway and +2 so we have a team already, I am sure more will turn up.
> 
> SPB / Skinbanf / harrypalmer / Justforus / olliesmum???


 I'm offended


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I am in anyway and +2 so we have a team already, I am sure more will turn up.
> 
> nat_c / SPB / Skinbanf / harrypalmer / Justforus / olliesmum???





nat_c said:


> I'm offended


 are you still jet lagged?

maybe I just knew you would be there


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Nat dont be offended many were missed off the list, he only oncluded the intelligent ones!!!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

if only the intelligent one's were included i'm flattered and amazed to be on the list

i hope to make it this monday night, so see u all soon


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll be there, gunna bring the car and not drink so my brain cells may be in better condition! Think David will be doing his work for his Uni course


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just bumping this back up. Looks like there's 7 of us confirmed so far, which means either one of us goes at it alone or we do not take home the prize!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

We are coming, not drinking either though...


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks like I won't be able to make it tomorrow 

I'm determined to make it to at least one of these things!:juggle:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nola said:


> Looks like I won't be able to make it tomorrow
> 
> I'm determined to make it to at least one of these things!:juggle:


We'll miss you Nola. Perhaps next week....


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> We'll miss you Nola. Perhaps next week....


Thanks, yes hoping next week will work


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

*Good luck tonight.......................!!!!!*


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

a bit late, but can i bring along a couple of friends to make up numbers?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> a bit late, but can i bring along a couple of friends to make up numbers?


Well 2 people have cancelled, so I'm sure you can.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't make it as working late!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It was lovely seeing you all again! Too bad we came second!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> It was lovely seeing you all again! Too bad we came second!


Thats better than last


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think we were second to last!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

we finished a slightly disappointing 6th


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> Ok 2 tables are booked for up to 12 at next weeks Quiz.
> 
> Let me know who is coming.
> 
> ...


Do you have any idea yet when the next quiz is please - couldn't get to 20th Sept. one. Is it always at Bidi Bondi?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

LORNA101 said:


> Do you have any idea yet when the next quiz is please - couldn't get to 20th Sept. one. Is it always at Bidi Bondi?




Yes its this Monday - see the other thread here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/58680-quiz-bidi-bondi-mon-27th-sept.html


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

LORNA101 said:


> Do you have any idea yet when the next quiz is please - couldn't get to 20th Sept. one. Is it always at Bidi Bondi?


There's a new thread up for next Monday's quiz on the forum. You can confirm to Mikey and yes the next one's at Bidi Bondi too.


----------

